# DIY stackmat



## rub1xr4mp4g3 (Oct 21, 2008)

does anyone noe any way to make a stackmat timer using only cheap materials?


----------



## Asmium (Oct 21, 2008)

Did you try the how to section?

Here's the link: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3618

I'm pretty sure most the materials don't cost much.


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Oct 21, 2008)

Hey, i wonder if I could make a diy stackmat that can time without the need of a computer..

I can probably dismantle an old watch for it..


----------



## speedcuber100 (Apr 18, 2011)

ImNOTnoob said:


> Hey, i wonder if I could make a diy stackmat that can time without the need of a computer..
> 
> I can probably dismantle an old watch for it..


 
You can use a computer mouse, just remove the casing and the clicking buttons, solder 2 (OR PLACE ON TOP OF) buttons. Plug it in your computer, and it should recognize it as a mouse. Download Omega Studio Tournament display, and set your 2 trigger buttons to the right and left buttons. Press your 2 buttons, and Start the timer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh Yeah... If you think that is hard to do, just go to www.cubetimer.com. That requires the <Space> button.


Cheers!!!
-Speedcuber100


----------



## yamahammer08 (Apr 18, 2011)

speedcuber100 said:


> You can use a computer mouse, just remove the casing and the clicking buttons, solder 2 (OR PLACE ON TOP OF) buttons. Plug it in your computer, and it should recognize it as a mouse. Download Omega Studio Tournament display, and set your 2 trigger buttons to the right and left buttons. Press your 2 buttons, and Start the timer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh Yeah... If you think that is hard to do, just go to www.cubetimer.com. That requires the <Space> button.




lol That was 2 1/2 years ago, not only that, he said withOUT the use of a computer, both of your suggestions requires a computer...


----------



## speedcuber100 (May 25, 2011)

yamahammer08 said:


> lol That was 2 1/2 years ago, not only that, he said withOUT the use of a computer, both of your suggestions requires a computer...


 
I need to read more


----------



## Bapao (May 25, 2011)

speedcuber100 said:


> I need to read more



Fogeddabowdit...It's the thought that counts.:tu


----------



## speedcuber100 (Jun 13, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> Fogeddabowdit...It's the thought that counts.:tu


 
Thanks Man!


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 14, 2011)

use gqtimer or prismapuzzle timer. All you have to pay for is the internet!


----------



## speedcuber100 (Jul 3, 2011)

Dont forget PTimer!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 3, 2011)

^^^ without a computer and that was a bump



aminayuko said:


> use gqtimer or prismapuzzle timer. All you have to pay for is the internet!


 
He said without a computer...


----------



## RIZFAAN (Sep 16, 2013)

rub1xr4mp4g3 said:


> does anyone noe any way to make a stackmat timer using only cheap materials?


 i have just made a diy timer which doesnt need any big cost actually and also no need of a computer ,,and hw i made was i just used my old wrist watch and i just made connections for the reset and start button using coils i found from old diy small motors and i get those coils out by making a tiny hole using a hot needle and i had my old helicopter of my brother and broken i just used the one fan and cut the connector side and make it round shape as the ending side so i have a nice rectangle with two sides curve shaped and i use my old plastic pencil box and i attached the fan using two small screw i got from old radios abt 2 yrs ago and i atached the wrist watch at the middle and give the connection to the fan and i used the blades tht we use for shaving and used it as a button sysmtem (half of blade on fan and other half to the pencil box )so as i press the fan it touches the box and timer runs,,so i made the switch using a AND GATE system where both sides of fan(each side have switch system) should be pressed to activate the timer and to stop the same and u cannot start or stop by pressing only one side ,, THTS IT CHEAPEST STACK MAT TIMER NO PC USAGE and i was trying to modify it to use with my pc as well as with my portable watch (2 IN ONE) so i used a mouse circuit to make the connection to use with pc and the circuit was inside the pencil box ,,,THNKS FOR READING  here is the pic of my stack mat timer


----------



## YddEd (Sep 16, 2013)

^^ bump but that is amazing.


----------

